# ASK RCI forum moved to archives



## TUGBrian (Mar 4, 2008)

Its been long enough...and nothing will be removed.  I have just moved the forum itself down to the archive parent section where it will remain available forever.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 4, 2008)

Archive forums are here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=33

Ask RCI archive specifically is here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=31


----------

